# Buddhism in UAE?



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

Hi,

Will the friendly people in customs have anything to say if they see a few Buddhist statues and oh say around 30 buddhists books arriving in the UAE?

Would they confiscate these or smile, nod and let them through?

Thanks,
P


----------



## Madam Mim (Jul 1, 2008)

Like anything in Dubai depends on the day or the moon sighting or whatever. They actually sell Buddhist statues in the Mall of the Emirates - a huge shopping centre - but bottom line is depends on customs on the day - you will soon discover Dubai is a place of contradictions - sorry couldn't be more definite.


----------



## Dannysigma (Feb 22, 2009)

Largely, provided it isn't anti Islam, you're OK. I left behind a biography of the Prophet Muhammed (PBUH) by Karen Armstrong just in case (although it is definately not anti-Islamic it has a picture of a person on the cover and I didn't want it ti be misinterpreted) only to find it on the bestseller list over here.


----------



## paisleypark (Mar 9, 2010)

You say that if it isnt against Islam, its OK...so how will they know? would they read every book ? LOL


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

paisleypark said:


> You say that if it isnt against Islam, its OK...so how will they know? would they read every book ? LOL


They just know      :eyebrows:


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Put a cover on them... that refers to the most boring topic ever - snail racing?


----------



## sandypool (Sep 12, 2009)

I've bought several books around the Buddhist and Tibetan themes from book shops here in the UAE including HH the Dalai Lama's autobiography. I also bought in a stack (albeit not thirty!) after my last trip to Kathmandu so I think you should be fine - though I'll admit to not being certain!


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

Jynxgirl said:


> Put a cover on them... that refers to the most boring topic ever - snail racing?


I see your snail racing and raise you Tarmac Magazine. 

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> I see your snail racing and raise you Tarmac Magazine.
> 
> -


Paint Drying Gazette


----------



## Elphaba (Jan 24, 2008)

SBP said:


> Paint Drying Gazette


But that one's made up...

-


----------



## SBP (Jan 4, 2010)

Elphaba said:


> But that one's made up...
> 
> -


Yes Ok it was, but if you don't want them to touch your books cover them in Pig International


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

ROFLMAO - SBP wins!!


----------

